# Do you think tank lights bother fishes' eyes?



## Barbels (Aug 3, 2004)

My friend suggested this and I wish she hadn't, because now I'm kinda bugged.
What she suggested is that it would seem that the bright tank lights would bother the fishes' eyes.
Do you guys think that from their view, the bright tank lights are bothersome?
Thank you.:icon_roll


----------



## ringfinger (May 28, 2010)

No more than the sun, which is why we don't look straight into it. 

That being said, some of the tropical fish we keep in the home aquarium prefer a more dimly lit environment in the wild from what I remember reading. Makes sense some would like more cover.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

What fish? That matters. There are blind cave tetras, arowanas are surface dwellers in all the sun's glory, and there's everything in between. Mostly, though, your GF is anthropomorphising her eyes onto your fish.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

As long as fish have places to get out of the light when they want to (under plants, caves, etc) they should all be fine.

Some fish can startle very badly when going from complete darkness to bright light when the tank lights come on (some catfish, bala sharks, etc can even do damage to themselves running into tank walls at full speed), so that may be a consideration. My own tanks are in rooms with windows and the sun is always up so the fish are awake when my tank lights come on.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

What do angels prefer? I've noticed that my new angels tend to hide during the day sometimes but come out at night. My plants aren't tall enough yet to have filtered light in part of the tank.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Angels prefer night and day. They would like a lower intensity of lights, but do just fine in high lights. They never like full darkness and get scared easy. I keep a 10 gallon tank lights on at night for their night light. If your angels are hiding, its not from the lights.


----------

